# freshwater clams



## tithe2008 (Jun 13, 2009)

Is it possible to add a couple freshwater clams to a cichlid tank with 4 zebras and a skunk loach?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Most likely to die and pollute your tank.


----------



## tithe2008 (Jun 13, 2009)

really? I heard they could survive well in tanks over 10 gallons with good filtration and food sources. are they huge waste producers?


----------



## aji1217 (Aug 22, 2009)

I have a 200G with 6 freshwater clams (use them in my pond in the warmer months) and when the cichlids were in the tank they never bothered them. I do crush a little extra food into a fine powder when I feed them, and have a lot of real plants, and they get along just fine. The cichlids and skunk loaches harassed my trapdoor snails to no end, but left the clams alone. Just make sure your substrate is deep enough. What are you using?

Also remember that the clams do stand on end, so they need at least 2 inches to fully submerge. I think a lot of people make that mistake and don't compensate for the clams natural habitat.

Not a lot to look at honestly, but they do a great job at keeping the water clear, in a pond they kill the suspended algae FAST, and are little to no maintenance.

Good test to see if they are alive is when you pick them up there will be a tiny spot on one of the side of the shell that is open. after about 5-10 seconds after being removed they will squirt water out of it.

10G is a little small for them, as they do eat a TON, I wouldn't suggest it. But I imagine with proper care, feeding, and water movement (more movement= more suspended particles of edible stuff in the water) they should survive.

Also remember copper is lethal to them, even more so than to other inverts because of the volume of water they process.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

The biggest problem with the clams is that they will most often starve. We just keep our tanks too clean. We strive very hard to have that crystal clear water. If you want them because you think they are interesting critters and intend on specifically feeding them (like people with the fancy saltwater clams) they have a go. If you intention is to have them help with filtration like part of a clean-up crew, they just won't make it.


----------



## tithe2008 (Jun 13, 2009)

I thought it would be a cool way to help with filtration but I would of course feed them....
or it.. I think I would only need 1 for a 40 long right?

I have sand mixed with rocks thats about 1 1/2 inches deep in most areas but the cichlids make mounds and hills so there are areas that are not as deep and a few spots that are over 2 inches.


----------



## aji1217 (Aug 22, 2009)

Sorry I promise I can read good sometimes...in a 40G one should be fine, two would most likely be alright. It is just like anything else, as long as it is setup to cater to the hosts, it works. They are by no means needed. I will say in a pond they are, but that is my opinion.... 

Good luck researching it, I will be doing the same as I never found a decent answer and have been just going by instinct/my gut and so far nothing has died..with clams it is better to understock than overstock...

as far as the depth, the clams can move around...so the if they are getting harassed in the shallower spots they will move. the main exposed part will be the bottom "foot" that they use to move around, and as long as the fish cant uproot them, that part wont be exposed. I would not advise oscars or anything that would be able to pick up a 1" rock if it wanted to.

some pics of my clams...you can see the one that picked the shallower substrate, the others are just the tiny dark brown curves sticking out. They are all about 2-1/2 -3" at the longest part..




























the others I couldn't[/img] locate for you, and honestly, I felt silly in my boxers taking pictures of my fish at 10PM....

hope this helps!


----------



## aji1217 (Aug 22, 2009)

and...the skunk loaches never touched my clams OR trapdoor snails. It was the cichlids that harassed the clams...

the loaches did kill EVERY SINGLE pond snail (with lots of help from my auratus) and the eggs in under two days, but never bothered the trapdoors or the clams..


----------



## tithe2008 (Jun 13, 2009)

yeah the skunk loach is king (or queen) of the tank, my zebras are strangly docile and i have an ob male that is the same size as the loach and he is my biggest cichlid but the loach will pick fights so the male just leared to stay away. I think having a clam would be cool cause its so different


----------



## aji1217 (Aug 22, 2009)

so I just learned the hard way...dont make your sand too deep unless you have something to stir it up with regularly, or do it yourself.

Was moving a peice of driftwood and hit a spot of black sand that let out some bubbles.

the molly that was above the black spot and got hit by the bubbles died in about 2 minuets. 

poor guy.

be careful.

I get the fun task of cleaning my sand this weekend and making it shallower, as well as finding a good temp home for my fish.

also gonna pick up a handful of trumpets to help keep the sand aerated....

anyone need some sand?


----------

